# First real pictures of first real watches - new LACO pilot watches



## LACO - Pfeiffer (Apr 30, 2009)

Here we are...First pictures of LACO pilot 42 mm models (ETA 2824, ETA 2801, ETA 805.114 quartz) Baumuster A and B dial...
Hope you'll like it...,
Peter


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Very nice! :-!


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

+1 I was trying to decide between the Unitas and the new 2801 and I think these pictures just made up my mind.


----------



## pipers (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh my... I need to start saving again. When will these be available for purchase?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Exiting, promising. Cool :-!


----------



## bobbyc (Aug 26, 2010)

pipers said:


> Oh my... I need to start saving again. When will these be available for purchase?


Can one of you Nice People remind me how much these fine watches will cost?

Thanks,

bob


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

42mm? :think:

What happened to the discussed 45mm versions - cancelled or postponed?


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

.....iirc from the other thread on this, 45 and 42mm iterations are forthcoming. The main difference being, the 42mm will have 3 movement choices & the 45mm will be 2801 only. I hope the 2801's will have the hackset option, if so i might be a 45mm buyer.:think:



avatar1 said:


> 42mm? :think:
> 
> What happened to the discussed 45mm versions - cancelled or postponed?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Patience has always been a virtue and will always be.


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

stuffler said:


> Patience has always been a virtue and will always be.


But not asking things one does not know is the way of the fool.

So lemme ask ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

It has already been mentioned here on the Laco Forum and the title of this thread can't be missunderstood. Firstreal pics of the first real models. 

What will be available in the near future:

Laco 45mm, A and B, no logo not date, blued hands (hour, minute), black seconds hand, ETA 2801

Laco 42mm, A and B, no logo, no date, blued hands (hour, minute), black seconds hand, ETA 2824-2 or Ronda quartz, ETA 2801 under consideration

The Laco Miyota will be back soon. this watch will come with a Logo on its dial, display back to see a nicely and better finished Miyota movement.

The Laco watches will become more recognizable because of their streamlines design, all faces will look the same (the Laco Miyota will have a logo on the dial).

It is a step-by-step-thing. You can't speed it up. When the time is right Peter will post the 45mm watches. Right now it was the time to post the first pics of the 42mm watches. Nothing is cancelled or postponed though. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

The only thing I don't like is the strap, it has to be the closed loop style. I hope they will still offer that, it's not a very common style.


----------



## travelbug (Sep 30, 2009)

I agree, the closed-loop style strap would be great. Also, I hope they will offer the ETA 2801.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

cavallino33 said:


> The only thing I don't like is the strap, it has to be the closed loop style. I hope they will still offer that, it's not a very common style.


+1!

Did Laco use our retrodesign on the B-Dial?
I hope they did!

Laco has taken several steps up on the quality stepladder, IMO.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

The 42 mm versions look great Peter. Congratulations! And I like the strap, mostly because it's something new and different from the closed-loop and breathable open strap versions.

Since I already have a couple of 42 mm B-Uhrs I'm holding out for the 45 mm models. I'm sure they'll be just as stunning.:-!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Janne said:


> Did Laco use our retrodesign on the B-Dial?


Didn't the WUS B Muster dial stagger lume on the numbers like the original? If so, I don't think this new dial is identical. From the photo it looks like lume has been applied to all the numbers. The 55 mm Replica B Musters also had lume on every number which for me was a very small disappointment. Of course we shouldn't be so hung up on making everything perfectly identical. The originals went through changes in their lifespan; shouldn't the contemporary versions reflect the passage of time as well? :think:


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Uwe W. said:


> Didn't the WUS B Muster dial stagger lume on the numbers like the original?


I happen to wear my 03/50 WUS Laco B today, and yes the lume is applied staggered on the minute numerals.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm sold if the 42mm comes with ETA 2801.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Uwe W. said:


> Didn't the WUS B Muster dial stagger lume on the numbers like the original? If so, I don't think this new dial is identical. From the photo it looks like lume has been applied to all the numbers. The 55 mm Replica B Musters also had lume on every number which for me was a very small disappointment. Of course we shouldn't be so hung up on making everything perfectly identical. The originals went through changes in their lifespan; shouldn't the contemporary versions reflect the passage of time as well? :think:


Yes, the WUS-B has the lume staggered.
But, I was thinking more on the detailed layout and the font.

I wish Laco would offer chrono grade movements as well.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Noob question, from the pic of the case back, how does one open it since there are no steps to fit a watch case opener?


----------



## Mescalito (Feb 26, 2008)

looks great - I'm in for the 42mm version :-!

i hope the ETA 2801 hacks, otherwise i would have to take the automatic-version (i need a hacking second). does anyone have more information about the movement?

and i hope the case has the same sand blasted finish with this nice historic grey colour like the WUS edition...


----------



## Piccolo8 (Jul 22, 2008)

:-!Wow! I've been away from WUS or watch enthusiasm itself but I should not miss this one!

I love this new case design(=snap back, I guess) and the case back marking. 

As many people already said, 2801 with hack should be the one for the watch.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice, i'll probably get one of these.


----------



## nothenorm (Nov 17, 2008)

Dear Mr Pieffer,

What happened to the WUS LACO A LE project? Please kindly update.

By the way, it sure looks goods!:-!


----------



## taktahu (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi All

May I know matt finish case is more easy to get scratch compare to polish and brush case ? Thanks


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Case hardness is the same it is just another surface. Maybe you do not see slight scratches on a brushed case but the scratch is still there.


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

stuffler said:


> Patience has always been a virtue and will always be.


This is killing me LOL! I was thinking the 42mm would be the right size but I can't help but wonder about the 45mm.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

How does the thickness and weight compare between the ETA 2824 and ETA 2801 versions?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> How does the thickness and weight compare between the ETA 2824 and ETA 2801 versions?


On paper there is a difference in height of the movements (2801 + rotor = 2824-2) however afaik LACO will use the same case. Regarding total weight: some grams less. Negligible though.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm comparing these pics of the 42mm prototype with the computer rendering of the 45mm. I noticed that the minute hand is different and the strap doesn't look as nice as the rendering... will the 45mm come with a nicer strap? and what about the minute hand?

42mm prototype









45mm computer rendering


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> I'm comparing these pics of the 42mm prototype with the computer rendering of the 45mm. I noticed that the minute hand is different and the strap doesn't look as nice as the rendering... will the 45mm come with a nicer strap? and what about the minute hand?


A rendering is just a rough idea of what the finished product might look like. Until we see an actual photograph of a built 45 mm these types of comparisons are just speculation.

But, if you want to assume that the 45 mm is going to look identical, then the strap shown in the Photoshop image is the closed-loop model that has been in use by Laco for years. 








The strap on the 42 mm is an open pilot strap which I believe is a lot newer (personally I quite like it).








As to the closed-loop not looking as nice, well, that's just a matter of personal taste.

Onto the subject of minute hands: the minute hand in the 45 mm rendering is more historically accurate of the two. While many of the original B-Uhrs used a similarly shaped hand as found in the new 42 mm, they weren't as broad. However, the shape of the minute hand in the 45 mm is accurate - only not for an A-Muster dial. It looks like Laco have combined on the A-Muster 45 mm rendering the hour hand from an original A-dial with the minute hand from a B-dial.

Finally, I'd also add that the hour hand on the 45 mm is slightly longer than the original was. But again, I think it's only fair that we wait for a photo of a production model - who knows what subtle changes might have occured long the design road.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Every time I see a new post in this thread I think it's going to be the announcement that it's in the store and ready to buy now. :-d


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

cavallino33 said:


> Every time I see a new post in this thread I think it's going to be the announcement that it's in the store and ready to buy now. :-d


I know exactly what you mean... it's killing me too.  When they listed the "reborn" Valjoux 44 Blau and the new Marine watches I thought "here we go!" I'm guessing this will be the week it finally happens... :-!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Mind the Minute Hand*



Andy the Squirrel said:


> and what about the minute hand?


Well, now we know. There are two different minute hands on the 45 mm - one for each Baumuster (dial type). Both are fairly close to the ones used on the original B-Uhrs, so you can be rest assured that Laco listened to what everyone wanted.


----------

